# Klingon Bird of Prey Colors



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

I am looking to finally build my AMT Klingon BOP 1:350 kit. I understand this is a picture of the actual studio model:
https://gndn.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/klingon_bird_of_pray_005.jpg

The R2 kit instructions show a list of Model Master Enamels and Acrylic paints to be used with the included painting diagram. Are these colors fairly close to the actual studio model colors shown or would I be better off picking colors from scratch? 

I'd like to closely duplicate the studio model color scheme. The BOP like the refit has a pretty striking paint job.


----------

